# RAS Einwahl Win2K



## Philman (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo an alle,

hab da mal so ne Frage. Hab zwei Server auf Windows 2000 Advanced Server Basis. Einer von beiden ist als PDC eingerichtet und der andere als Kommunikations Server. Hab mich in letzter Zeit dann mal so mit VPN und sowas beschäftigt und habe dann auf dem Com Server ne RAS einwahl eingerichtet, über ISDN, über nen AVM B1 Controller. Klappte auch alles ganz prima.Danach hab ich mich auf meinem Rechner in der Werkstatt unter Neuer Verbindung auch ne RAS einwahl über ISDN eingerichtet. So, dann krieg ich ja unter Netzwerkverbindungen ne RAS Verbindung angezeigt. Dann klicke ich also darauf, die Verbindung wird hergestellt und erscheint in der Taskleiste. Dort steht dann "Verbindung hergestellt mit XXX 64K/bits". Und was soll ich dann machen. Was bringt mir das denn dann.   Muss ich erst sachen auf dem Server für RAS freigeben?
Hört sich veilleicht blöd an, aber bitte helft mir.
Welche Vorteile bringt mir der Quatsch. Der Kunde möchte nämlich gerne von zu Hause auf den Datenbestand auf dem Server zugreifen !


----------



## xCondoRx (26. Oktober 2004)

Philman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab zwei Server auf Windows 2000 Advanced Server Basis. Einer von beiden ist als PDC


Nur mal nebenbei.. Es gibt bei W2k Server weder PDC noch BDC .. Aber das wie gesagt nur nebenbei..

Zu deinem eigentlichen Problem:
Bei einem richtig konfiguriertem VPN kannst du auf die Ressourcen über die Netzwerkumgebung zugreifen..


----------



## Philman (27. Oktober 2004)

Na ja gut, also ich habe gelernt, dass "PDC" *P*rimärer *D*omänen *C*ontroller heißt. Und das gibt es auf jeden Fall unter W2K Server, nämlich dann wenn man Active Directory installiert hat und den Server als PDC einrichtet.
 Aber das nur nebenbei. 

 Aber wie gesagt, in der Netzwerkumgebung sehe ich nichts ausser meiner Arebitsgruppe.
 Deswegen ja auch die ganzen Fragen. Ich kann damit nichts anfangen!


 Mfg Phil


----------



## TheNBP (27. Oktober 2004)

Die Anzeige der Netzwerkumgebung funktioniert afaik nicht so ohne weiteres über die RAS / VPN Verbindung.

Versuch mal mit "\\IP-Adresse" auf den Server zuzugreifen.


----------



## xCondoRx (27. Oktober 2004)

Philman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na ja gut, also ich habe gelernt, dass "PDC" *P*rimärer *D*omänen *C*ontroller heißt. Und das gibt es auf jeden Fall unter W2K Server, nämlich dann wenn man Active Directory installiert hat und den Server als PDC einrichtet.
> Aber das nur nebenbei.


Unter Windows NT 4.0 Server hat es für Domänencontroller die Bezeichnung PDC und BDC gegeben. Der PDC war der Master in der Domäne und der einzige DC, welcher mit Schreibberechtigung ausgestattet war. Daher konnten alle Änderungen in einer Domäne nur auf dem PDC durchgeführt werden.

Mit Windows 2000 wurde dieses System abgeschafft und alle Domänencontroller wurden so genannte "gleichberechtigte Peers". Damit ist es nun möglich Änderungen an der Domäne an jedem Domänencontroller vorzunehmen. Alle Domänencontroller sind bis auf die FSMO (Flexible Single Master Operations) Rollen und den GC (Global Catalog) gleich.

Aber das wieder mal nur nebenbei


----------

